# Audyssey insists fronts are large, Denon AVR-X4000



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm re-running Audyssey XT32 on this Denon AVR-X4000 and Audyssey insists on setting the fronts to "large". This seems contrary to all I have read. I set all speakers to "small" in the manual setup, currently doing soft reset of the receiver. What's going on here?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JayJedi (Feb 16, 2014)

When I perform the Audyssey, I notice that it's great at setting the eq for my particular acoustics and setting the distance for my speakers. The speaker levels are another matter. I usually, after Audyssey is said and done, break out the sound pressure meter and set the levels to where they should be, which are always way to low from what the meter reads. Is your receiver internet enabled? Maybe try updating the receiver?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What do you have for your mains? Room acoustics will play a role in what Audyessey hears.
Are you using a tripod for the mic?


----------



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> What do you have for your mains? Room acoustics will play a role in what Audyessey hears.
> Are you using a tripod for the mic?


Tripod, yes, equipment list follows:

Denon AVR-X4000
Onkyo M-5130 (for front wides)
Panasonic VIERA TC-P65VT60
SVS Dual-PB12-NSD, a pair
Pioneer Andrew Jones (SP=FS52 fronts, SP-C22 center, SP-BS22LR surrounds and front wides)
Cambridge Soundworks Dipole rear center
X-Rite EODIS3 i1Display/Calman5 Control
Denon AH-D600 headphones

On another forum it was suggested (by Selden Ball) to just manually change the fronts to small after Audyssey. I suppose that is better than setting "LFE + Mains".


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, the FS52 towers would certainly go down to around 40Hz so Audyessey could see then as full range because of in room response. Just go into the speaker menus and adjust the crossover to 80hz and don't worry about it.


----------



## workingclass (Feb 15, 2014)

JayJedi said:


> When I perform the Audyssey, I notice that it's great at setting the eq for my particular acoustics and setting the distance for my speakers. The speaker levels are another matter. I usually, after Audyssey is said and done, break out the sound pressure meter and set the levels to where they should be, which are always way to low from what the meter reads. Is your receiver internet enabled? Maybe try updating the receiver?


I'm no expert by any means. My understanding is that Audyssey will choose large for front mains if they're full range speakers. After running Audyssey..Just go into AVR speaker settings and switch your front mains to small w/ a 80hz crossover..It worked for me..


----------



## Sabby (Nov 10, 2008)

You can set them to small. See what you like best for music and movies.

Finally try the LFE+Mains. While conventional wisdom says no it can provide a more even bass response depending on your room configuration and sub locations. It costs nothing for you to try and see what sounds best to your ears.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Note that Audyssey doesn't set crossovers!

It reports the -3dB point to the receiver logic, and it's up to the designers of the individual receiver or processor to determine the appropriate crossover frequency. Some set Large for anything with a -3dB point lower than 40Hz, which many tower speakers can achieve in a room.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

with a sub I would set them all to small and the crossover at 80hz


----------



## primetimeguy (Jun 3, 2006)

JayJedi said:


> When I perform the Audyssey, I notice that it's great at setting the eq for my particular acoustics and setting the distance for my speakers. The speaker levels are another matter. I usually, after Audyssey is said and done, break out the sound pressure meter and set the levels to where they should be, which are always way to low from what the meter reads. Is your receiver internet enabled? Maybe try updating the receiver?


I'm willing to bet the levels are more accurate via Audyssey. Note that using your receiver test tones bypasses Audyssey so any level you set does not include EQ changes made by Audyssey. To set manually you should use a disc with tones.

Audyssey sets levels so that 0 on your volume dial is reference level.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

cwsanfor said:


> I'm re-running Audyssey XT32 on this Denon AVR-X4000 and Audyssey insists on setting the fronts to "large". This seems contrary to all I have read. I set all speakers to "small" in the manual setup, currently doing soft reset of the receiver. What's going on here?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Howdy cwsanfor,
As others have said after audyssey does it's magic, you should go back and change all speakers to small. Doing so will relieve the receiver from having to deal with those demanding low frequencies that your duel SVS subwoofers were made for. Now as for crossover, SVS's Merlin tool can help. Normally it should be set about 30Hz higher than the weakest speaker (bookshelf). So you may want to try a couple different crossovers besides the normal 80Hz, like 90Hz, 100Hz and maybe 110Hz or even 120Hz. If localization becomes evident, just drop the XO by 10 or 20Hz and enjoy.

BTW, nice gear/toys you've got!


----------



## JayJedi (Feb 16, 2014)

primetimeguy said:


> I'm willing to bet the levels are more accurate via Audyssey. Note that using your receiver test tones bypasses Audyssey so any level you set does not include EQ changes made by Audyssey. To set manually you should use a disc with tones. Audyssey sets levels so that 0 on your volume dial is reference level.


Good tip. I was not really sure if manually setting the levels would alter the Audyssey eq. So by using a disc with test tones, I would essentially set the receiver volume to 0db and play the tones for each channel on a loop and take measurements and adjust the levels with the sound meter?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Changing the levels Audyssey sets will not harm or change any of the EQ settings. If you mess with the distance settings that's another story. You also can not adjust any crossovers lower than they where set at but you can go up.


----------



## primetimeguy (Jun 3, 2006)

JayJedi said:


> Good tip. I was not really sure if manually setting the levels would alter the Audyssey eq. So by using a disc with test tones, I would essentially set the receiver volume to 0db and play the tones for each channel on a loop and take measurements and adjust the levels with the sound meter?


Sure, but do you know the accuracy of your meter?


----------



## JayJedi (Feb 16, 2014)

Well I'm not that tech savy with the meter. I'm using the radio shack model no. 33-2050.


----------



## primetimeguy (Jun 3, 2006)

JayJedi said:


> Well I'm not that tech savy with the meter. I'm using the radio shack model no. 33-2050.


It is +/-2db, so you can go ahead and check with your meter to see if they are in the ballpark and something isn't way out whack. But if they are within a couple dB of what Audyssey set them too I'd leave them as they are.


----------



## JayJedi (Feb 16, 2014)

primetimeguy said:


> It is +/-2db, so you can go ahead and check with your meter to see if they are in the ballpark and something isn't way out whack. But if they are within a couple dB of what Audyssey set them too I'd leave them as they are.


 cool I'll have something to look forward to this weekend.


----------

